# Couchsurfing with the Diabetes Fairy!



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2015)

The Powers-That-Be have been aware for some time that the Diabetes Fairy appears to have been getting a bit out of hand, especially with her pot of pink dust that can really clog up people's control of their blood sugar levels! 

It has been decided, therefore, that she needs to be sent out into the community for a bit of education and retraining. For this, she will need YOUR help! Will you agree to host the Fairy for between 2-5 days so she can see just how people live with diabetes? 

While she is with you, you will need to make notes of diabetes-related events in your life, your feelings about it, your level of care, any frustrations - whatever you would like to say about it! It would be fabulous also if you could take a picture or two of the Fairy as she explores your local area - any landmarks, anything you'd like to include! This information will be recorded in the Fairy's online journal for all to follow  

Let's see how far we can send her in a year, and what adventures she will have, who she will meet and what she will learn! It won't cost you anything, except maybe a little sustenance whilst she is with you. If you could help send her on to her next destination that would be great, but if you can't don't let that stop you from being a host!

Let me know if you'd like to spend some time with her!  If you have any questions or ideas, let's have them as the details aren't fully-formed in my head yet!


----------



## stephknits (Sep 15, 2015)

Fabulous, perhaps she can come with me next year to 1593.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2015)

stephknits said:


> Fabulous, perhaps she can come with me next year to 1593.



That would be brilliant!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2015)

The Fairy is busy trying to decide what to pack for her trip


----------



## Adrasteia (Sep 16, 2015)

We'll have her! My 4 year old can remind her how fun nursery can be with diabetes - uncontrollable high levels while there, dropping like a stone afterward - and I can have a little word....


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2015)

Adrasteia said:


> We'll have her! My 4 year old can remind her how fun nursery can be with diabetes - uncontrollable high levels while there, dropping like a stone afterward - and I can have a little word....



I'm sure she will learn a lot!  Can you vote on the poll please, it gives me a list of hosts


----------



## Bloden (Sep 16, 2015)

Oooh, yeah, I'd love to have her to stay! Does she speak any Spanish? She could meet all my lovely students and teach them about diabetes.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2015)

Bloden said:


> Oooh, yeah, I'd love to have her to stay! Does she speak any Spanish? She could meet all my lovely students and teach them about diabetes.



Of course! She's a polyglot!


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 16, 2015)

Would she like a weekend in Glasgow? I'm meeting a pal there at the end of October. She could share the journey watching as I negotiate the perils of railway food and maybe visit the Burrell Collection with me.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> Would she like a weekend in Glasgow? I'm meeting a pal there at the end of October. She could share the journey watching as I negotiate the perils of railway food and maybe visit the Burrell Collection with me.



I'll schedule it into her diary


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks to all who have signed up so far (you brave people! ), keep 'em coming!

I'll send you all some more details about it shortly


----------



## Flower (Sep 17, 2015)

Is she alright with vegetarians?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2015)

Flower said:


> Is she alright with vegetarians?



She's omniverous  She'll happily eat anything!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2015)

Been going through the checklist - when to feed the fish, how often to water the flowers, read the bedtime story to the pet whelks, the list seems endless, it's a wonder she ever gets and diabetes mischief done! 

We're having a bit of a standoff at the moment, because I've just told her how she'll be travelling (and it won't be first class rail or chauffeur-driven limo! )

Keep voting and I'll add you to her list!


----------



## Flower (Sep 19, 2015)

In her picture she has wings, surely she can fly?  Isn't that how a standard issue fairy travels?


----------



## AJLang (Sep 19, 2015)

Yay she can learn what it's like to be at university with a diabetic who has Gastroparesis and eye problems if she wants to enjoy the university im there on Fridays and Monday afternoons I could also be kind and let her come to the pub


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2015)

Flower said:


> In her picture she has wings, surely she can fly?  Isn't that how a standard issue fairy travels?



Unfortunately (and this is part of her 'life'lesson from the Powers-That-Be) she's a bit out of shape for a fairy, and her itinerary would be too much for her currently


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2015)

AJLang said:


> Yay she can learn what it's like to be at university with a diabetic who has Gastroparesis and eye problems if she wants to enjoy the university im there on Fridays and Monday afternoons I could also be kind and let her come to the pub



She's looking forward to the 'pub' bit, but hoping she won't have to hand in any essays or anything!


----------



## AJLang (Sep 19, 2015)

Ha ha she might be involved in an interview


----------



## Ruthy (Sep 22, 2015)

I'd love to host her! She might be intrigued to meet a non-diabetic working for Diabetes UK, managing services delivered by people living with diabetes for people living with diabetes!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2015)

Ruthy said:


> I'd love to host her! She might be intrigued to meet a non-diabetic working for Diabetes UK, managing services delivered by people living with diabetes for people living with diabetes!



The more she learns about how she affects people, the better!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2015)

Most of the people who have volunteered to host the Fairy are Type 1/1.5 - do we have any Type 2s who are willing, or are you all too chicken?


----------



## Amigo (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm a Type 2 and willing to host her. She's a big girl and needs to drop a few pounds so I'd take her to a coffee shop that sells delicious, carb laden cakes and refuse to let her indulge so she knows what it feels like to be a type 2, diet controlled diabetic.

It might do her the world of good!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2015)

Amigo said:


> I'm a Type 2 and willing to host her. She's a big girl and needs to drop a few pounds so I'd take her to a coffee shop that sells delicious, carb laden cakes and refuse to let her indulge so she knows what it feels like to be a type 2, diet controlled diabetic.
> 
> It might do her the world of good!



It might be quite a strained encounter, but I will add you to the list!


----------



## Aoife (Sep 25, 2015)

I thought I'd take her to a Diabetes conference, I'm going to 2 in the next few months, one for HCPs and one for PWD, she can take her pick!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 1, 2015)

Hold everything, my Glasgow trip may be off. My pal's boss is being awkward about giving her time off just now. Apparently it's half-term that week and others want the time too. Bother! I'll let you know for sure when I know.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 1, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> Hold everything, my Glasgow trip may be off. My pal's boss is being awkward about giving her time off just now. Apparently it's half-term that week and others want the time too. Bother! I'll let you know for sure when I know.



Bah, phooey! Our weekend is definitely off, we won't be able to fit it in now till next year sometime. Sob.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> Bah, phooey! Our weekend is definitely off, we won't be able to fit it in now till next year sometime. Sob.



Sorry to hear this, the Fairy will be disappointed not to meet your friend


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2015)

Apologies for the delay! The Fairy threw a strop when she realised that she would not be able to use her invisibility powers - she had been looking forward to wreaking havoc on the blood sugar levels of her various hosts without fear of detection!  I've managed to calm her down and persuade her that she won't be thrown out of any windows, plunged into ice baths, or forced to listen to One Direction songs without respite, so she will be heading on her way to her first host tomorrow


----------



## AJLang (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm not promising not to throw her out of a window and putting her in an ice bath sounds an excellent suggestion.  Having caused a  2.9 on my birthday the diabetes fairy deserves to SUFFER!


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 4, 2015)

Being forced to listen to One Dimension... now that is _eeeevil!_


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2015)

AJLang said:


> I'm not promising not to throw her out of a window and putting her in an ice bath sounds an excellent suggestion.  Having caused a  2.9 on my birthday the diabetes fairy deserves to SUFFER!



She's worked through her issues now, so is hoping her serene calm will placate you. She's also pointing to the blood glucose-lowering effect of champagne cocktails...


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 4, 2015)

Does she sail?  And can she travel unaccompanied, as I'll be away for a few months?

If she has a twin or a doppel-ganger, it could be fun?  

That said, I'm not on the diabetes register any more, but she could learn what it's like trying to stay the other side of the line.......


----------



## AJLang (Oct 4, 2015)

Northerner said:


> She's worked through her issues now, so is hoping her serene calm will placate you. She's also pointing to the blood glucose-lowering effect of champagne cocktails...


Lol she made my BG go up to 17 when she forced me to drink the champagne cocktails last nightDon't you worry I'll be really, really nice to her as if I could possibly make her suffer


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2015)

AndBreathe said:


> Does she sail?  And can she travel unaccompanied, as I'll be away for a few months?
> 
> If she has a twin or a doppel-ganger, it could be fun?
> 
> That said, I'm not on the diabetes register any more, but she could learn what it's like trying to stay the other side of the line.......



Ooh! I'm not sure she could be away for months - could she be returned mid-voyage, hopefully not by being squeezed into a bottle and set adrift...


----------



## Flower (Oct 4, 2015)

So ice baths and free falling aren't considered structured diabetes education then? Oh heck, I'm going to have to re think the activities I had planned for the D fairy.....


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2015)

Flower said:


> So ice baths and free falling aren't considered structured diabetes education then? Oh heck, I'm going to have to re think the activities I had planned for the D fairy.....



I had to shut the screen down quickly then as she was lurking behind me!  I don't think she saw it though. She was sat out in the garden the other day reading a 'Country Living' magazine and kept asking if she was going to be treated to fine wine, haute cuisine, deep feather beds and peeled grapes. I didn't have the heart to deflate her dreams...


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 4, 2015)

You mean, could she jump ship when I've had her swabbing the decks for too long?

Our plans, and those of visitors and neighbours, will become clearer over the next few weeks.  We may be able to work something out.   She'd come back with a suntan, but I promise copious quantities of Factor 50 and total block for her snout, wings and lips.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2015)

AndBreathe said:


> You mean, could she jump ship when I've had her swabbing the decks for too long?
> 
> Our plans, and those of visitors and neighbours, will become clearer over the next few weeks.  We may be able to work something out.   She'd come back with a suntan, but I promise copious quantities of Factor 50 and total block for her snout, wings and lips.



OK, keep in touch and let me know when you have firmed up on your plans 

She wondered what I was on about when I just said to her 'Har harrr, me hearty, avast there ye landlubber!'


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2015)

The Fairy has reached her first destination!  Read all about her first impressions as she get to know her new host 

http://diabetesfairy.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## AJLang (Oct 6, 2015)

Flower I'm loving the first post


----------

